# Verbindung mit einem UMTS-Stick herstellen um SMS zu empfangen



## flaggschiff (9. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

ist es mit Java möglich auf einen UMTS-Stick, in meinem Fall einen von 1&1 mit einer normalen Mobilfunkkarte, zu zugreifen und empfangene SMS auszulesen? Hat damit jemand schon mal erfahrung gemacht? Oder bin ich in einer anderen Sprache besser aufgehoben?

Wenn es mit einem USB-Stick nicht geht, würde ich auch ein normales preiswertes Handy nehmen, die Frage wäre da aber auch ob ich mit Java auf das Gerät zugreifen kann. Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

MfG


----------



## AmunRa (9. Apr 2011)

Ich schreib grad selbst so eine Anwendung wobei ich hier keinen Stick nehmen sondern per Bluetooth auf das HAndy zugreife und das ist nicht sehr leicht und geht mit reinem Java nicht.

Ich würd daher sagen für einen Anfänger ist das nicht möglich


----------



## flaggschiff (9. Apr 2011)

Hmm. Naja, ich hab bisher alles hinbekommen. Bin auch kein Anfänger nur mit Java hab ich noch lange nicht zu tun. Die Frage war nur halt ob es mit Java geht, weil es ja nun nicht so in die Systemnähe gehen kann wie andere Sprachen. Aber da das Tool auf einem Linux-Server laufen soll, wäre Java meine erste wahl.

mir steht übrigens auch ein Huawei E169 Stick zur Verfügung. Der soll sich ganz gut eignen. Allerdings müsste ich wissen ob ich den auch ansteuern kann!?


----------



## HoaX (9. Apr 2011)

Wenn der Stick einen Seriellen Port bereit stellt, dann sollte das idR ohne Probleme mittels AT-Befehlen gehen.


----------



## flaggschiff (9. Apr 2011)

Es handelt sich dabei um einen USB-UMTS-Stick. brauch ich da eine usb-to-serial-adapter?
Wie wird eine Verbindung zu dem Stick realisiert? Mit welchen Libary bzw. Klasse soll das möglich sein?

Danke


----------



## HoaX (9. Apr 2011)

Steck doch mal den Stick in den Linuxrechner, warte 10 Sekunden, und dann zeig uns die letzten ca. 10 Zeilen.

Nein, kein USB-Seriell-Wandler, weil was willst du denn an die Serielle Schnittstelle verbinden? Du hast doch nen USB-Stick. Wenn dann muss eben er USB-Stick den Seriellen Port bereitstellen.


----------



## flaggschiff (9. Apr 2011)

Entwickeln will ich erstmal unter windows!
Wie meinst du das "Wenn dann muss eben er USB-Stick den Seriellen Port bereitstellen"?


----------



## Gast2 (9. Apr 2011)

flaggschiff hat gesagt.:


> Entwickeln will ich erstmal unter windows!


Wozu die extra Arbeit? ... Du entwickelst unter Windows und anschließt noch mal unter Linux



> Wie meinst du das "Wenn dann muss eben er USB-Stick den Seriellen Port bereitstellen"?


d.h. mit etwas glück steckst Du den Stick in den Rechner und anschließend hast Du einen neuen COM-Port im Rechner ... darüber kannst Du dann mit dem Modem über den AT-Befehlssatz (Stichwort hayes Befehlessatz) kommunizieren ... AFAIR wird der Stick unter /dev/hso0 eingebunden - mit etwas Glück hast Du auch noch ein /dev/ttyX (?) oder ähnliches


----------



## HoaX (9. Apr 2011)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Steck doch mal den Stick in den Linuxrechner, warte 10 Sekunden, und dann zeig uns die letzten ca. 10 Zeilen.


Letzten 10 Zeilen von "dmesg".

Genau, wozu zweimal entwickeln?


----------

